# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  حمل الان  الكتاب العربي لتعليم الفوتوشوب PDF 2011

## المصمم يزن جبريل

*حمل الان  الكتاب العربي لتعليم الفوتوشوب PDF


عدد الصفحات 150 صفحة ومرقمة 






http://up.re7an.net/view.php?file=a26f4457cc


http://up.re7an.net/view.php?file=cc2d337379*

----------


## tnahie

بارك الله لك

----------


## نبض الإيمان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أشرف حبيب

يديييك العااافية... يسلموووووووووووو

----------

